# swordtails: what algae types



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

do they eat?


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine suck/bite on brown algae/diatoms and green dust algae. However, i wouldn't be looking at them as an algae cleaning crew, they don't put much of a dent in it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

yea I don't think they do... but pencil fish does other than the suckers.


----------

